# إلا وجد ريح طيبها



## Huda

السلام عليكم
هل من أحد يتكرم ويشرح لي العبارة التى أسفلها خط؟
وقال أبو الدرداء رضى الله عنه في وقوله تعالى: ﴿ختمه مسك﴾ (سورة المطفِّفين: 26) قال : «هو شراب أبيض مثل الفضه يختمون به آخر شرابهم لو أن رجلاً من أهل الدنيا أدخل يده فيه، ثم أخرجها لم يبق ذو روح إلا وجد ريح طيبها
جزاكم الله خيرا».​


----------



## nizarun

لو ان انسان من اهل الدنيا ادخل يده في هذا المسك او هذا الرحيق المختوم ثم اخرج يده منها لفاحت وانتشرت من يده رائحة طيبة يلاحظها ويشمها كل من له روح يعني يشمها الانس والجن والحيوانات وكل من له روح


----------



## Huda

nizarun said:


> لو ان انسان من اهل الدنيا ادخل يده في هذا المسك او هذا الرحيق المختوم ثم اخرج يده منها لفاحت وانتشرت من يده رائحة طيبة يلاحظها ويشمها كل من له روح يعني يشمها الانس والجن والحيوانات وكل من له روح



جزاك الله خيرا


----------

